# Chainsaw Review



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Glad you like your saw. You should watch this one.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My first thoughts were, eye protection, hearing protection, head protection, good boots and at least long pants if not chaps too. 

But when you are young you sometimes have to learn the hard way.;-)


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ha. I guess you guys are right. Like I said in the video. "I'm pretty ignorant to these things." But I'm glad you guys commented.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Watch some videos on saw use before you get to carried away. I about crapped when you showed the first cutting part of the video wondering if you were really holding the chain brake back against the front handle or was I not seeing things right? 
Stop standing over the bar when cutting, think about where that bar is going if it kicks back, keep your head out of the kick back area so if it does kick back hopefully the chain brake gets kicked on before the chain finds bone.
That saw is every bit as dangerous as a firearm in untrained hands.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i didn't watch the video but for new sawyers i'd recommend a few things to focus on:

1PE
2:learn the 5 types of binds & how to cut each
3:avoid the top 1/4 of your bar tip until you understand kick back
4:learn to use your dawgs. if your saw doesn't have them, get them.
5:watch youtube saw fails.
6.find a mentor if you want to cut trees.

good luck


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A good source of chainsaw info is a youtube channel named Swedish Homestead. Those guys actually went to "Chainsaw" college (yes its a thing there) to be licensed arborists.

I've learned a few cool tricks from them.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That sharpener shown in Mtnrunner's video is awesome. 
Just my personal experience, but I really hate anything made by MTD, Poulan, weedeater, etc. pretty much anything you can buy at walmart is just garbage. My first year of owning a home I went through 4 weedeaters, then realized that you really shouldnt have to pull 20 times to get it started. Then bought an Echo and 16 years later it is still going strong. I now own 4 Echos and love them all. Not quite a Stihl, but a lot less money.
Ive found that just getting a whole new bar works great too, I had issues keeping a blade sharp and for like $20 got a new bar and chain and it is way better than I could ever get it to work. goes through these huge Russian Olives like butter.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Holy crap! Ignorant wasn't even the proper word to use. After reading all these comments and a fire YouTube videos later, I admit that just about everything I was doing was wrong! Few.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

utahhunter678 said:


> Holy crap! Ignorant wasn't even the proper word to use. After reading all these comments and a fire YouTube videos later, I admit that just about everything I was doing was wrong! Few.


What's great is that you are willing to learn. Chainsaws are unforgiving.

Hopefully you wont need any of the protections mentioned, but accidents and mistakes happen, you slip and the blade hits your foot for example you will be much happier with leather boots on than tennis shoes. If a chip flies up and hits your safety glasses or face shield you will be glad you have them on. When you get older and don't need hearing aids you will be glad that you used hearing protection. Just a few examples.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bowgy said:


> What's great is that you are willing to learn. Chainsaws are unforgiving.
> 
> Hopefully you wont need any of the protections mentioned, but accidents and mistakes happen, you slip and the blade hits your foot for example you will be much happier with steel toe leather boots on than tennis shoes. If a chip flies up and hits your safety glasses or face shield you will be glad you have them on. When you get older and don't need hearing aids you will be glad that you used hearing protection. Just a few examples.


Added a little for you. That chain will go through regular leather boots almost as fast as it will tennis shoes. But with steel toe boots it will bounce off of the toe area and get your foot proper. :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Another bit of advice from experience when I was much younger.

Chainsaws don't get tired but people do. Rest.....don't over do it when you are tired.

Short story of me being stupid. I had been trimming and cutting for a couple of hours, my arms were getting fatigued. I needed to cut a few small branches just above my head, I let the weight of the saw rest on the branch as I was cutting when it went through my arms gave out a little and the running blade came down and bounced on my thigh, I went into full panic mode since I was up at the cabin and away from medical assistance. I flipped of the saw and dropped it and didn't want to even look at my leg. I was what I call blessed with divine intervention, the blade had torn a big rip in my jeans and my garments, (yes my Mormon underwear) and my leg was just a little red, it didn't even scratch it. It could have been a real life changer and I learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

PPE is worth it. 
Also saws don't have blades. :grin:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

mtnrunner260 said:


> PPE is worth it.
> Also saws don't have blades. :grin:


Ha Ha, good catch, however mine does


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Just my personal experience, but I really hate anything made by MTD, *Poulan*, weedeater, etc. pretty much anything you can buy at walmart is just garbage.


 I have a Poulan 14" saw and it is ok. Key word "ok" its not great and doesn't really impress me in any way. I honestly get pretty aggravated with it when I need to put a new chain on because getting the chain tension right is pretty aggravating. I swear that the steel used on the Poulan brand chains is sub par as well. It doesn't seem to stay sharp for long. But when I use other brands of chains, the edge seems to last longer.

I would rather have a Husquvarna or a Stihl... that may be the next purchase one of these days


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I have a Poulan 14" saw and it is ok. Key word "ok" its not great and doesn't really impress me in any way. I honestly get pretty aggravated with it when I need to put a new chain on because getting the chain tension right is pretty aggravating. I swear that the steel used on the Poulan brand chains is sub par as well. It doesn't seem to stay sharp for long. But when I use other brands of chains, the edge seems to last longer.
> 
> I would rather have a Husquvarna or a Stihl... that may be the next purchase one of these days


I had the 16" Poulan until just recently. Upgraded to a nice Stihl. Love it!

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought a Echo 30 years ago before they started selling them to chain stores and it is still going strong. I'd hate to think how many cords of firewood I have cut with that chain saw. 

A month ago my neighbor was helping me cut down a semi dead tree in my yard and handed me his Huskvarna chain saw and it felt like a toy. It weighted about half of what my Echo does. He said that as he got older he liked lighter things and that is why he bought it. He usually cuts around 10 cords of wood a year to heat his home.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thx guys. Hope others read this also and learn some good info. Really appreciate it.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a Huskvarna 18 inch I bought 20 so odd years ago. Have barely used it in the last several years. Still works great and runs great, never had to do anything to it except add gas, oil and new chains. At the time, my Husky was top of the line. I was considering a Stihl, but got talked into the Husky as that was what most of the loggers used. Been a great choice.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bow_dude said:


> I have a Huskvarna 18 inch I bought 20 so odd years ago. Have barely used it in the last several years. Still works great and runs great, never had to do anything to it except add gas, oil and new chains. At the time, my Husky was top of the line. I was considering a Stihl, but got talked into the Husky as that was what most of the loggers used. Been a great choice.


Oh yea, those older Huskys are beasts. Unfortunately as with most all new models... too much plastic and other cheap crap in them. I have a garden tiller I bought that was made in 1972, not a single piece of plastic on it... its a freaking tank. Newer isnt always better for sure.

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

APD said:


> i didn't watch the video but for new sawyers i'd recommend a few things to focus on:
> 
> 1PE
> 2:learn the 5 types of binds & how to cut each
> ...


I've never had a chainsaw accident in my life and that's not a scar above my left knee....just sayin


----------

